# is 6 Watt LED enough for 5 Gallon Tank?



## azurefox (Oct 9, 2012)

Hello!
I'm a newbie in owned an aquarium..
so I bought Led strips which have 3 colour Led each.. 
I got 3 Strips SMD 5050 LED Strip

Each Strips have 12 Lamp (RGB)/2 Watt

so in conclusion I use 6 Watt LED for aquarium
but I'm wondering is it Enough for PLanted Tanks?
I have Anubias, Marimo, Farnwort, and Jungle Vall inside..
Do I need to change/adding another LED?

thank you so much before..


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

you seem to have low light plants. I'm not familiar with LEDs. but you need to look into the correct color temperature (6500k+). I would say your lighting is far from optimum, but your plants should survive.


----------

